
Chinese Phone Giant Chooses a Web-Based Mobile OS - olalonde
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429279/chinese-phone-giant-chooses-a-web-based-mobile-os/
======
PythonDeveloper
How ironic is it that a major phone company in a country that won't let its
people browse the REAL web, or interact with people outside its borders
without spying on and filtering them, chooses a WEB BASED OS for its phones.

